# Islamorada trip late June, need some advice.



## DeepSouthFly (Sep 7, 2016)

Me and the wife will be at the angler house from 20th to the 29th. Gonna have my skiff with me. Any tips anyone would be willing to share would be great. Food, shopping, local hangouts, bars, sand bars, tackle stores, etc. 
I'll have my buddies FMT chart plugged in the GPS and have some other maps so I don't think I'll have too hard of a time navigating but any advice you have will def help.

As for fishing..... 
I'll be walking on the moon basically. Just need to be pointed in the right direction. I feel like I can find some tarpon, it's the bones and everglades stuff I'm totally clueless on. Mainly looking for some bonefish areas for the wife to throw shrimp at. Not really interested in the permit fishing. But I'm not asking for "spots", just some direction. 

Anyways any help or direction would be greatly appreciated as far as flies, spinning tackle lures, things like that. If anybody is gonna be down there let me know, I'm sure my wife ain't gonna want to fish everyday like me so come hop on.


----------



## Marco Mike (Mar 27, 2019)

On food, the Lorelei for a bit more fun atmosphere and good to cook your catch. If you want (or she demands) a bit more romance, then Morada Bay. Both are on the Gulf side for fantastic sunsets. Have fun!


----------



## Boneheaded (Oct 4, 2017)

Mangrove Mikes for breakfast


----------

